# Dallas,Tx



## bryantrees (Dec 15, 2011)

We have been asked to bid for snow plowing small commercial site in Dallas. looking at pricing for a 2" snow event. We would use plows mounted on ZTR's. sites are less than 1 acre on parking lots and they want salt/ice melt on side walks.

looking at pricing $300.00 per service. any advise
below is picture of site


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Your pricing will be way different than mine, that lot would probably take 30 min with a pickup and we'd try to get $100. Not sure how you'll do that lot with a glorified 4wheeler


----------



## Mike N (Dec 21, 2008)

How much snow does Dallas get in a season?


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1381312 said:


> Your pricing will be way different than mine, that lot would probably take 30 min with a pickup and we'd try to get $100. Not sure how you'll do that lot with a glorified 4wheeler


Supply and demand.



Mike N;1381685 said:


> How much snow does Dallas get in a season?


Probably not enough to justify a fully outfitted 4WD truck with plow.

OP Do you have skidsteers? A plow on a skid steer will be far more efficient that a Z.

How big is the lot?

I have a friend in Texarkana, I know he gets big, big bucks for plowing (shoveling) and salting.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Even with a light snow, a ZTR would have issues doing a lot that size.

It would also probably be extremely hard on the hydros also.

...


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow, pardon my stupidity but i had no idea Dallas got snow. Seems like a winter vacation spot for me. 

Anyway wiki tells me average 1-2 snow falls/year with average accumulation of 1.7 inches. so unless you get the full 2" at once I would think a simple salting would suffice. Its going to melt come mid day is it not?

Not sure how much you could do with a ZTR, maybe for the sidewalks but not the parking lot.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1381312 said:


> Not sure how you'll do that lot with a glorified 4wheeler


4 Wheeler??

ZTR is Zero-Turn-Rider also know as a lawn mower.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

G.Landscape;1381708 said:


> 4 Wheeler??
> 
> ZTR is Zero-Turn-Rider also know as a lawn mower.


Yep you're right I know what it is, we have 5. Somehow I read it thinking he was going to use a Polaris RZR

Texas and New Mexico have had more snow than Minnesota so far


----------



## bryantrees (Dec 15, 2011)

We don't get much snow but last year we had a 6 or 7 day period we snow and ice. It was around the superbowl and our client wants to be ready in case it happens again. The only way we could find to make it work was to use ZTR's with plows. buying ATV was too expensive and our maintenance trucks (mainly F150's 4X2) wont take a plow. other problem is there are over 100 of the sites. 

We might get one storm a year that the snow would stay thru the next day.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

bryantrees;1381880 said:


> We don't get much snow but last year we had a 6 or 7 day period we snow and ice. It was around the superbowl and our client wants to be ready in case it happens again. The only way we could find to make it work was to use ZTR's with plows. buying ATV was too expensive and our maintenance trucks (mainly F150's 4X2) wont take a plow. other problem is there are over 100 of the sites.
> 
> We might get one storm a year that the snow would stay thru the next day.


Sounds like you need to figure out a salter then. 2" or less and just burn it off.

......


----------

